# PT1911 Issues



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

OK, this is for the 1911 guru's out there. As the thread title says, I have a PT1911 with some issues. I was using it at the range and had no problems with it for the first 2 rounds (what I call paced shooting) aim and shoot 2, move, aim and shoot 3, move, aim and shoot 3 at varying distances. Third round speed shooting shoot 4, move, shoot 4 at 5 yard distance. Third round, shot 4 moved shot 2 then empty did not eject fully and tried to load new round. Dropped mag and slide went home with spent round. Try as several of us might, we could not get the slide to open to clear. RO took gun off range and got it cleared. Reloaded and tried again and exactly the same thing happened except no amount of muscle or time got the slide opened for the rest of the night. I left the gun at the shop for the gunsmith to look at it the next day. He got the slide to open, this is the strange part, and told me the gun chamber and the barrel were filthy and this is probably what locked it up. I say this is the strange part because I had just cleaned the barrel and the chamber the week before and had not fired it until that night. I was using WWB ammo. I have never had this happen before, but, I know the 1911's are finicky when it comes to cleanliness. Possible for this to happen with less than 100 rounds through it? Thinking I'm going to run another 100 rounds through it at fast pace and see what happens. Although the smith did tell me he ran it through the ultrasonic so maybe it won't happen. Anyone experience similar issues with less than 100 rds? I might add that I only clean after every other shoot, I am anal compulsive about the cleanliness when I do sit down to do the cleaning. Or, is this just a Taurus issue?:smt022


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, I'll be interested to hear an update once you get to take it out again. Personally, if this gun is going to be "too dirty to function" with less than 100 rounds through it, I wouldn't want anything to do with it. Good luck though, and I look forward to your update!

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Will do. Scheduling is going to preclude me from doing this until Thursday night though. Will post what the smith has to say and the results of my test fire.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Consider that it could be a head space problem that is allowing powder residue to be planted on the chamber and barrel, possibly through blowback in the chamber at the time of firing. Perhaps, just for the sake of safety, you should have it measured. So it could indeed be a Taurus issue. 

If this is the situation, it would make sense that when you forced the empty case into the chamber, it could have been excessively expanded, and jammed too tightly for you to move the slide without tools. 

Good luck, and be safe.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Good point Teuthis, I'll have the smith check that measurement. As I mentioned in my OP, the thing that confused me was that paced fire, no issues, it only happened during rapid fire.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah.I"d get the measurements of the chamber and see if it's too sloppy and allowing some nastiness to get in there in places it supposed to. Also while looking around check to see if there is crud messing with the ejector. It shouldn't slipping out and allowing the spent round to bot be shucked out.

That's really odd. I have been letting my PT1911 get pretty cruddy. I have about 400 rounds and have not cleaned it at all yet. I wanted to see just how nasty ti can get before it messes up. I have no reason to want to do this I know being I don't see myself being out and about playing Rambo the mall ninja sling lead all over the place and not being able to clean it for a bajillion rounds:smt171 I was just kind of curious just how much it will take before it messed up....So far so good.:smt023

Please keep us informed though. I am really curious in what is causing your problem.:watching:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

_DevilsJohnson_, I would also be curious as to how many rounds you get through yours without a problem. 

-Jeff-


----------



## flgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

I ran about 400 rounds through my PT1911, about a hundred at the time with cleaning, all Georgia Arms, without a problem. Nevcer noticed an unusual buildup. Strange.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I know how to fix this problem TRADE IT FOR A GLOCK LOL j/k hope it works out


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Alright folks, I finally got a chance to work out that issue with my PT1911. Ran approx 250 rds thru it this past Saturday. Had same FTE problems as described earlier, but, it only happened with same 1 out of 4 magazines (good clue, huh?). Haven't got the chance to check for chamber cleanliness issue yet. Will check that after another 250 rds, not using the bad mag, and then tear it apart to check. Will advise when done. Thanks for all the info and suggestions, much appreciated.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> _DevilsJohnson_, I would also be curious as to how many rounds you get through yours without a problem.
> 
> -Jeff-


After 400 rounds it started to get a little squirrelly(little is an understatement). I Seen the groups were getting really bad and I didn't make it another 25 rounds and it had to be set down.
(used a bore snake to finish the box a little later..heh)


----------

